# Disbudding Iron x30 or x50? Tips?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I'm buying a disbudding iron...what size is best and what size tips? I have standard nubians and saanens. I will also be using this on my grown does scurs...any suggestions as to what model and what size tip? Rhinehart is the brand, btw.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the x30 for the babies and a reburn if absolutely necessary (darn bucklings!;-)). I don't reburn on scurs - just use a horse hoof nipper if really wiggly. Works great on mine with no blood loss and very little trauma. I have full size nubians. Maybe other folks here have used an iron for that purpose.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well my "scurs" are mostly horns..lol...can't just nip them off on two of them. One that was disbudded with paste as a kid before I got him gets a small scur I can probably snip...but the other two are too big.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've tried the X50 with the pygmy tip and the X30 with the standard tip. The standard tip is the perfect size for my nigerians. The pygmy tip is too small. The x30 works fine, but if you're doing a lot of kids, having it stay hot enough has been an issue for me. I personally think the X50 with the standard tip would be the best choice. I'm probably going to bring out my X50 next year instead, but with the standard tip.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have been using the X50 with the standard tip for both my Nigerians, and my Boers. It works well for both


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well my first one was a X30, i wasn't totally impressed with it. Had a scurs like crazy, like it just wouldn't heat up enough. Bought a X50 and LOVED it...then left out in the rain and it died. So bought another one and hate it. It won't sit down in the calf burner part well and only heats half of it up real fast. So i decided I'm done paying money on this crud and went back to my 30 and kinda played around with their age on when to do it. I went with basically a week old, right when I can just make out the nubs. I also put a bucket over the X30 to keep it more hot between kids and has been a dream. It still takes some wait time between kids so I'll just do a small chore and then catch a kid.......these are boer and boer cross by the way  
BUT if your also going to be doing a grown doe I wonder if the 50 would be better in that case for sure since it gets more hot ?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have an X30, and it works very well for us, a breeder we know has an older one, and to keep Her's hot between kids she sticks it in an old coffee can.. We did that with ours and it gets too hot and kids get swollen eyes... 

I use that for both standard dairy kids and Nigerians


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's only a ten dollar-ish difference so I guess I'll go with the 50...either way, I'm not gonna like using it  so I hope it works efficiently, how long to heat it up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the X50, you can buy the buck tip and that works really well on bucks.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I have never really timed how long it takes to warm up. I usually plug it in then round up the kids where they are easy to catch then check it. 

I check the heat of mine on a piece of wood or the side of my disbudding box. When it makes a nice dark, complete ring with little pressure, I know it's ready. I do the same before starting the next kid as well.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

X50 is what we will be using next time. We have used the X30 but it really isnt big enough to use on Boer Bucks. If you really want to be successful, I strongly recommending burning between 5-10 days old. I know there is success on later days but with our boers, those horn buds start attaching to the skull by 2 weeks or earlier. People wait too long to try to remove these buds.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, we'll get the 50...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

As was mentioned. You can have a pine board close by to practice on and check for heat and pressure before applying to goat. Also.. it really is much better to shave around those horn buds. the smoke from the hair burning makes it more difficult and you will find it easier to be able to burn the area on the horn bud when it is shaved.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Disbudding is no fun, no matter what you use! But, using a really hot iron and holding it on the 
shaved head firmly, it gets done pretty quickly. Just one more not fun thing we get to do to our 
goaties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I ordered the x50. Comes with a 3/4 inch tip...is that good?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips...I'll be watching some more videos on disbudding....any ideas on the tip size? It's coming with thew 3/4"


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I _think_ that the 3/4 is the calf tip.

I would recommend the 1/2 inch tip attachment.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/x-50a-electric-dehorner


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the 1/2" tip..so I'll have the 1/2" and 3/4"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The buck tip is a great one to have too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll have to sneak that one in...lol...DH knows about the dehorner but not about the second tip :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh and I actually got the x50A...heard it has a longer cord?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the x50a with 1/2" tip. I used it last spring on about 10 kids, including 2 bucks. Nigerians and boers. No issues with scurs (my first time disbudding on my own)


----------

